
Show HN: Turn an AWS API call into a readable stream (Node.js) - ikessler
https://github.com/ironSource/aws-api-read-stream
======
bni
Nice. Can this return complete json objects ready for use from the stream or
must I buffer it into a string? Is it possible to set the delimiter?

Can it be used to stream a human formatted JSON file from s3 that contains an
array with objects? I mean one that isn't newline delimited, with complete
object on each row.

